# Looking for Amazon Sword and Jungle Vals



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

Let me know if you have some....Thanks


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I have some Echinodorus bleheri 'compacta'. The one my wife bought from PetCo sent up a runner and I got about 5 plantlets off of it. They've been planted for a little while and honestly are crowding the tank a little (its a stupid 55g, I need to get a 125).

I'll be honest. They likely have some algae. I try to shade them with stems, but with 80-120 PAR they get too much light.


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

Tugg,

If you are going to the meeting i can get them from you then if still available.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm very much hoping to be there, but I can't make a promise yet. With three very young ones, my schedule it typically last minute. We may be able to figure something outside of that anyways. I work very close to Dallas. I'll drop you a PM


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I was at the fish gallery earlier today, and the had some swords. plant shipment just came in.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

fishyjoe24 said:


> I was at the fish gallery earlier today, and the had some swords. plant shipment just came in.


hey hey!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

mooncon, (danny) might of gave me some vals, what I don't use you can come pick up or I'll bring to the meeting.


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks Joey, That would be great. I'll see you at the meeting.


----------

